# Bigfoot feet carving



## Boydt8 (Jul 5, 2011)

Has anyone tried to carve a bigfoot feet, well to make bigfoot tracks????


----------



## sixthofjuly (Jul 7, 2011)

hmmmmm but that is a good idea. I think I will propose this to my friends and hopefully they will like it. I have not seen any carving as large as this one and this would be the first. By the way what is the largest carving that you have created? We have done before a human size boston green carving.


----------



## Boydt8 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Bigfoot carving*

I recently carved a 9 foot bigfoot, 27 inches diameter, I carved it from a Ponderosa pine. 
Attached are some pictures of during the making.
I kinda Goofed on the head, took off more wood, I was thinking of just cutting the entire head off, then attached a block of wood then re-carve the face.


----------



## them0nk (Jul 9, 2011)

... so this is where those tracks come from haha 



This msg was sent using my EVO 4G using Tapatalk.


----------

